# Partition Windows a disparu de mon mac



## Irumi (20 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour a tous, 
Je dispose d'un MacBook pro mi 2015 avec Mojave & W10 sur Bootcamp tout fonctionnait très bien mais je n'es plus accès a ma partition Windows alors que la mémoire lui est encore dédié.
J'aimerai de l'aide pour supprimer cette partition svp et retrouver la mémoire pleine de mon MacBook Pro

Merci d'avance



/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         170.0 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +170.0 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            70.3 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.8 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour *Irumi
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre disponible => au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > puis réaffiche la configuration du disque interne

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné en copier-coller > mais mais veille à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Irumi (20 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Irumi
> *
> Passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :
> 
> ...


Bonjour macomaniac merci de ta réponse et ton aide ( désole pour les lignes de code copier n'importe comment )

Voila


```
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 170 000 363 520 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            70.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2019)

Ton *Conteneur apfs* et sa partition de base ont récupéré une capacité de *250,8 Go* = problème résolu !


----------



## Irumi (20 Juillet 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ton *Conteneur apfs* et sa partition de base ont récupéré une capacité de *250,8 Go* = problème résolu !


T'es un chef merci beaucoup !!!!  ( par hasard ai-je d'autre chose a faire pour avoir une meilleur optimisation ? )


----------

